# Australian paramedic to US (California)



## Tiffanydv (Jan 5, 2019)

Qualified paramedic with bachelor degree wanting to move to California go work. How does one apply and what can I expect.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 5, 2019)

@VentMonkey


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 5, 2019)

https://emsa.ca.gov/paramedic/

As far as what to expect- that will vary from county to county. Also, I don't know what an Australian paramedic equates to scope-of-practice-wise in The States, let alone California. Perhaps give us some more background info like why you want to move to California, or how long you've been a paramedic in Australia, etc.

The link above is truly your best bet because, honestly, I have no clue as to how difficult the transition would be coming from another country. I would also caution you that in comparison to even Australia, California can be very restrictive with individual county scope of practices; even still, it's universally one of the more archaic states.

Many of California's fire services provide paramedic care as well. So, in my opinion, the best place for you to function in an environment in California that might be similar to what you are used to would probably be the HEMS industry. But, even this area of EMS can be quite competitive here.

And before @RocketMedic comes "yee-hawing" on in, there are other states to consider (like Texas) who offer ground providers options similar to what most HEMS paramedics in California are doing.


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 5, 2019)

What visa do you have that will allow you to live and work in the USA?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeee-Hawww!

In all honesty, it’s where you feel comfy. Texas has a lot of high-functioning services doing cool things...and they’re far from perfect. And a lot of services in CowboyHatLand are terrible. Like, super-terrible. CA is actually probably better overall when you consider HFD has BLS crews running unstable cardiac patients for lack of medics.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 5, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Yeee-Hawww!
> 
> In all honesty, it’s where you feel comfy. Texas has a lot of high-functioning services doing cool things...and they’re far from perfect. And a lot of services in CowboyHatLand are terrible. Like, super-terrible. CA is actually probably better overall when you consider HFD has BLS crews running unstable cardiac patients for lack of medics.


HFD sounds like king county medic one.  Least while I was there.


----------



## Tiffanydv (Mar 20, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> https://emsa.ca.gov/paramedic/
> 
> As far as what to expect- that will vary from county to county. Also, I don't know what an Australian paramedic equates to scope-of-practice-wise in The States, let alone California. Perhaps give us some more background info like why you want to move to California, or how long you've been a paramedic in Australia, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply and I have to apologise that mine is a couple of months later! 

My scope of practice as a registered paramedic here in Australia includes use of drugs such as nitrates, opiates, cardiac drugs, fluids, sedatives, midazolam to name some important ones and skills including airway management (up to laryngeal airway), use of laryngoscope, decompression for tension pneumo, full cardiac and traumatic arrests, ECG interpretation, IV drugs/fluid administration, burns, maternal emergencies, etc etc. I have been a paramedic in Australia for 12 months but now have full qualification and a bachelors degree behind me. 

I am interested in moving to California mainly for the lifestyle and I've also heard good things through a paramedic who I met briefly who was from california himself. Would working through a fire service (which is not done here in Aus) have the same scope of practice as working for other services? I am also assuming that a number of private companies run through the state so are there some that are larger than others?

The only other things I have tried to look into but have had a hard time is applying for a Visa that would allow me to live and work in the US but I think that's a seperate challenge in itself.

Again sorry for leaving the reply so long and hope you can help me out!


----------



## Peak (Mar 20, 2019)

Fire vs private vs 3rd service scopes vary widely between various agencies. My fire service had some of the most progressive protocols in all of the county, certainly more so than city fire or their private EMS contractor. We also ran our own ambulances and had essentially complete control about how EMS was ran in our district, and our medical director was amazing. 

Fire based EMS on advantage seems to be viewed upon poorly, and the way the city fire medics were I can see how that opinion forms. The opinion of most private services isn't much better. One of the most inspirational medics I've ever worked with was on that same fire department, so it isn't that fire isn't inherently bad.

The draw of a large fire department is the pay. My department saw far more structure and wildland jobs than the city fire department where I currently work as a nurse in the hospital. My department also had far more progressive EMS protocols that the third service that covers my current area (not that the care isn't great, but the medics are more limited). We made about half of said city fire and less than said third service medics.

Most private services are for profit entities. AMR and falk are two of the biggest players although there are many. I certainly wouldn't assume that nonprofit entities give better care than for profits, but there can definitely be a motivation to cut corners. 

What lifestyle are you actually looking for? I've know a few medics and medic turned nurses who came from California and didn't love the EMS system, although they all worked in for profit privates so that probably didn't help.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 22, 2019)

Tiffanydv said:


> The only other things I have tried to look into but have had a hard time is applying for a Visa that would allow me to live and work in the US but I think that's a seperate challenge in itself.!



This is the single most important consideration for what you are looking to do. Getting a job is the easy part; there are probably a few forum members who could hook you up with a job over here. What they can’t do is facilitate an H1B visa (or an E3 in your case as an Australian), nor persuade the ISCIS that your application, which would take months to process and cost several thousands of dollars in fees from the petitioner (can’t be you), carries more weight than someone already qualified, who lives in the town or city you wish to work, and could start work tomorrow. 

Sorry to be a fun sponge, but without a proper ‘in’ (e.g. US citizen direct family sponsorship) it’s more or less impossible to move here ‘legally’ for EMS work.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm tempted to move to Australia and work as a medic.  (I have family there to help with the visa.)


----------

